# Soon I shall be a slingateer too.



## cavedweller (Mar 10, 2015)

Waiting for my first slingshot to arrive, thinking slingshot thoughts that I shall share.

Firstly, I've ordered a brass Milbro copy that as far as I remember will come fitted with tubes of some description. I know there will follow a lengthy period of experimentation before I decide what length and size of tubes suits me best, but that's sort of why I wanted the traditional Milbro style first. It's to get acquainted with general slingshotting in an old school manner, just for fun. I even fancy getting some square bands as well just to see what they're like.

In the meantime I'm also getting a wooden fork for flat bands. I just like the idea of experimenting with cutting my own bands, probably out of Tesco and ASDA stuff because it's readily available, and honing it to my own liking until it's lethal.

That would give me both the brass old school slingshot for general fun and the wooden flatband one for serious shooting (lots of pheasant around here).

Like all 8 year old boys I want to be able to shoot BB's, bricks, rocks, marbles, worms and ball bearings in a variety of ways. I need to be able to plink a tin can at 10 feet just for fun and yet still be able to send a ball bearing the size of a golf ball through two inches of solid oak with pinpoint precision at 100 yards. I want to be able to knock flies out of thin air with BB's or defend myself against sea monsters if the need arises. I need slingshots that I can carry with me at all times when camping out and they must be able to fire repeatedly for hours on end without causing exhaustion or the dreaded "Ouch- my finger!" mishap.

I trust all this is easily doable. I now eagerly await my first slingshot in the post.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you are definitely ready why haven't you went out and pruned you a hazel or ash fork yet you just cut the handle and forks a little longer than you want and dry it in the microwave you could be shooting tomorrow


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good luck with the new shooter . Keep it fun and maintain realistic goals .


----------



## Nveysalli (Apr 1, 2015)

I dont recomend tube bands after a month they will turn brown and will have holes in the (at least thats what happened to me) I recomend flat bands. You could make ur own slingshot. Here is a video u should watch. 



. Kick some pheasant butt and happy hunting. And remember u dont hit animals first shot so never give up. As long as the animals is in sight you could kill it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have wanted to get something from milbro for a while now ... Should be a cool setup.


----------

